# HP Photosmart 1315 and USB Print Sharing



## zwheeloc (Jun 12, 2002)

I just bought an HP Photosmart 1315 printer and installed the software and found out that it disables the USB Print Sharing in OS 9.x.  Is there a way to share this printer over USB?  I know that OS X does not offer any USB Print Sharing as of yet.  I have one machine that is OS 9.2 and my other machines are OS X.  Is there a way to share this printer over my network?
 Zeff Wheelock


----------



## zwheeloc (Jul 11, 2002)

Has anyone have any suggestions on sharing the HP 1315 through USB?


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 22, 2002)

First, all HP drivers disable the USB print sharing. At least the HP 1215 does on my OS 9.2 

I do believe that you need to put the printer on a router or Hub that uses ethernet. Then you can share the printer.


----------



## cschroed (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a HP 1215  and I'm using USB Printer sharing on 9.2.2 Mac. It works fine, although HP tells you you lose some options doing it. All you have to do is install the 1215 software on the Macs that wish to use it. It is a tad tricky setting it up, but it is worth the trouble. To share the printer through a hub or switch you will need to buy a HP Print Server ($150 and up).


----------



## zwheeloc (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cschroed _
> *I have a HP 1215  and I'm using USB Printer sharing on 9.2.2 Mac. It works fine, although HP tells you you lose some options doing it. All you have to do is install the 1215 software on the Macs that wish to use it. It is a tad tricky setting it up, but it is worth the trouble. To share the printer through a hub or switch you will need to buy a HP Print Server ($150 and up). *



As I remember, probably incorrectly, I thought I remember that the USB Print Sharing disapeared.  I will check again.  I will wait for 10.2 for the Print Sharing again as I have only one machine with 9.2.2 and 2 machines with 10.1

 Zeff Wheelock


----------



## zwheeloc (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry to revive this thread, but if I got a USB to Ethernet adapter and plugged the HP 1315 into the ethernet hub, will I be able to use that printer on all Macs?
 Zeff Wheelock


----------



## cschroed (Feb 4, 2003)

HP sells USB print servers now. You would plug your printer into the print server via USB and the use an ethernet cable to plug the print server into a hub or switch.


----------



## zwheeloc (Feb 4, 2003)

But what about a USB --> Ethernet adapter rather than a print server?  Can't I let the Mac handle the print requests?  I saw a  NetGear's FA101 10/100 Mbps USB Ethernet Adapter from MacConnection for around $25 dollars.  Plug  the adapter into the USB port and run an Ethernet cable to the ethernet hub.  Would that work?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 4, 2003)

It might.  But in OS 10.2 you do have USB Printer Sharing.  (At least I though I read that you do. ) And in OS 9.2 I know you do.  Of course you have to have file sharing turned on. And users set up.


----------



## zwheeloc (Feb 4, 2003)

Problem is that I have a machine using 9.2.2, however, installing the HP software disables the USB Print Sharing feature thus I cannot see the printer installed on 10.2.3 machine.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2003)

First, which computer is the HP connected to? 

You do have printer sharing in OS 10.2.x
From Apple's knowledge base:
***********************
Turn on printer sharing. Follow these steps:
1. Choose System Preferences from the Apple menu.
2. Choose Sharing from the View menu.
3. Click the checkbox next to Printer Sharing to turn it on.

Mac OS 9 computers cannot use printers shared via Mac OS X Printer Sharing, but they can use those shared by Classic USB Printer Sharing.
The Sharing preference pane of Mac OS X 10.2 or later includes Printer Sharing. When you connect a printer to the computer, it allows other Mac OS X computers to use the printer. Mac OS 9 computers, however, cannot use a printer shared this way.
 You can make the same printer available to Mac OS 9 computers by starting USB Printer Sharing service within the Classic environment of Mac OS X (see Notes 1 and 2). There are two important scenarios to consider:

 I. For Mac OS 9 clients only

 Follow these steps if only Mac OS 9 computers and the one Mac OS X computer (which is sharing the printer) need to print:
 1. Open System Preferences at the Mac OS X computer, and be sure that Printer Sharing is off.
2. Quit System Preferences.
3. Click the Finder icon in the Dock.
4. Locate your Mac OS 9 "System Folder" in the Finder window. (Do not confuse this with the Mac OS X "System" folder.)
 5. Open the System Folder.
 6. Open the Control Panels folder.
 7. Open the USB Printer Sharing control panel (see Note 3).
 8. If the Classic environment is not already running, it will start now. This takes a moment, then the control panel opens.
9. Click the Start/Stop tab.
10. Click Start, and wait until the panel says "USB Printer Sharing On".
11. Click the My Printers tab.
12. Select the checkbox next to the printer you wish to share.
13. Close the control panel.
 Mac OS 9 computers may now use the shared printer (see Notes 4 and 5). For more information on Mac OS 9 USB Printer Sharing, click the question mark button in the USB Printer Sharing control panel. This opens the Classic version of Mac Help.


      II. For Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X clients

When both Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X computers (in addition to the one sharing the printer) need to print, then there are additional considerations.

 You will get the most predictable behavior if you avoid sharing the printer to Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X clients at the same time. Stop Mac OS X Printer Sharing before starting Classic USB Printer Sharing, and vice versa.

To share for Mac OS 9, you would use the same steps as in Scenario I, above.

      Important: If you do start both printer sharing services at the same time, the printer may or may not work as expected. This depends on what make and model of printer you have and which versions of the printer drivers are in use. You may experience variations on any of these behaviors, which should be considered normal, since the printer and its drivers may not have been designed to allow this configuration:
 * The printer may intermittently become unavailable to either the Classic or Mac OS X sharing service, particularly when the other service is printing.
 * The printer may be available to either Classic or Mac OS X, but never both at the same time.
 * The printer may not be available to anyone.

 If this happens, stop both printer sharing services. Start each separately, and test to see if you can print when just one service is active. If you cannot print from one or the other, you should stop sharing and follow standard printer troubleshooting for the affected operating system. See technical documents:

106714: "Mac OS X: How to Troubleshoot Printing Issues"
106912: "Mac OS 9: How to Troubleshoot a Printer"

      Notes
 1. If you are not familiar with the Classic environment, it is a feature of Mac OS X that allows you to use a copy of Mac OS 9 within Mac OS X. Mac OS 9 must be installed on the Mac OS X computer, and it must be updated to version 9.1 or later (9.2.2 recommended). This allows the seamlessly integrated, side-by-side use of Mac OS X-native and earlier (Classic) applications. A secondary benefit, as in this case, is that you may use certain Mac OS 9 control panels or services to communicate with other Mac OS 9 computers.

 2. The Mac OS 9-compatible version of the printer's drivers must be installed in the Classic System Folder. The best way to do this is to start the computer up from Mac OS 9. If you do not have the Mac OS 9 version, download them from the manufacturer's Web site. If you need help starting the computer up from Mac OS 9, see technical document 106667, "Mac OS X: How to Switch Between Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X". Important: When you are started up from Mac OS 9, you should not delete or move any files or folders with which you are not familiar. Important Mac OS X system software that is invisible in the Mac OS X Finder appears in the Mac OS 9 Finder.

 3. You may choose one of two ways to open the control panel. The steps above demonstrate locating the panel and opening it directly. To make this method faster, you may place the control panel in your Dock for easy access. In the future, when the Classic environment is not already running, you may simply click the USB Printer Sharing control panel in the Dock to start it. Thus, you go straight to the control panel and avoid the need to open another Classic application that you do not otherwise intend to use. As an alternative method, the Classic multi-colored Apple menu becomes available when you open a Classic application, such as SimpleText, which is located in the "Applications (Mac OS 9)" folder. Any time a Classic application is in the foreground, you may choose Control Panels from the Classic Apple menu.

 4. The Classic environment stops each time you log out of your computer, so a printer cannot be shared when you are logged out. You should restart Classic whenever you need to make the printer available to Mac OS 9 computers. You may start Classic in System Preferences, or just click the USB Printer Sharing control panel in the Dock (if you put it there).

5. The Classic environment does not go to sleep when USB Printer Sharing is active. If you have any undesired sleep behavior after enabling USB Printer Sharing, try turning it off.


----------



## zwheeloc (Feb 5, 2003)

Hmmm...  Since I do not want to put Classic on my 10.2.3 Cube which my printer is on, I am out of luck without getting the HP print server.  Sounds like you do not think that the USB --> Ethernet adapter would work.
 Zeff Wheelock


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 6, 2003)

Give it a try and let us know what happens.


----------

